# Job Offer - No Degree



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Heya Guys and Gals,

I wonder if you might help me clear something up as Ive had conflicting information. 

I've had a job offer and am currently negotiating Salary and Terms with a new startup in Dubai. The role is Director of Operations for a new start up in the Hospitality Sector. 

The thing that unnerves me is that I have no degree, I do have further education (Music and Business Studies to Diploma level) but never went to University. I have 15 years industry experience with 5 and senior level and am more than qualified for the job. My employers are aware of this as I was headhunted as a result of my CV on Monster - so they know the deal, but I see all this Degree attestation stuff and it makes me nervous. 

The last thing I want is to move over and start the job only to be sent packing. 

Any advice or experience appreciated. 


Thanks a squillion.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi James, for my last position as a sales manager I presented my attested City and Guilds certificates relating to 2 years of further education, they were accepted and the visa and work permit was issued. Hopefully your diploma will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Awesome. That puts my mind at ease a little. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If they have offered you the job, they obviously don't see an issue with you not having a degree.

What you may find is, despite your official role within the company, your visa and labour contract will be for something different. Archives Clerk has always been a good one.

I know many people in senior positions who are not graduates so don't panic.


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't have a degree, I have a couple of marketing qualifications I did in my spare time. I think experience is the main thing companies look for over here. Good luck!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd still try to get a visa with "Manager" in the title as it (apparently) makes life a lot easier when applying for financial things, etc etc. 

Status, eh?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> I'd still try to get a visa with "Manager" in the title as it (apparently) makes life a lot easier when applying for financial things, etc etc.
> 
> Status, eh?


All that matters is your salary certificate when you are applying for financial things.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have been clear to them that you dont have a degree, and they want you then go for it. However before you leave your current job/country, make sure that you have the offer letter from the company!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I'd still try to get a visa with "Manager" in the title as it (apparently) makes life a lot easier when applying for financial things, etc etc.
> 
> Status, eh?


Seconded.

Especially for F&B, it means when you go for your medical you won't have to do one or two tests the rank & file must do, which, without being crude, you really don't want to do!

I've no degree or attestation, but in two visa applications have had no issues.

Hope that helps calm your mind


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Similar to me.... im getting my A'levels attested for the VISA..

Hope it works.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I came here with no degree, since got one. 

I have one visa stating "Project Manager" (pre-degree), one stating "Archives Clerk" (pre and post degree) and now one which says "Services Manager". It hasn't made any difference with either financial or medical processes regardless of what visa I had.

My salary certificates have stated my position within the company


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Managerial roles and up require a university degree form MOI


----------



## haibinhle (Jun 1, 2013)

I do have unversity degree but when I asked the company who hired me whether they need it or not, they surprised me by replying that they do not need my degree at all to apply for my visa. 

I received my visa (work permit, emirate ID card) yesterday (Technical Manager). 

It seems to me that adding the word 'Manager' in the position makes the visa application easier.

Anyway, The HR department with their rich experience on this matter knows how to do, don't worry.


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

haibinhle said:


> I do have unversity degree but when I asked the company who hired me whether they need it or not, they surprised me by replying that they do not need my degree at all to apply for my visa.
> 
> I received my visa (work permit, emirate ID card) yesterday (Technical Manager).
> 
> ...


that's simply because you're in a freezone..


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

crt454 said:


> Managerial roles and up require a university degree form MOI


To be clear, the actual job itself doesnt require a Degree this has nothing to do with MOL but is between you and the company, if they are happy with your qualifications and experience then dont worry.

As previousley said if you are in a non freezone then MOL will give you some lowly job title on your passport. If you are in freezone then you can have manager on your visa. 

Ive had 2, first FZE which had business development manager ( i was supplier development manager, but they didnt have that title in there list of jobs) in my role now (non FZE) i have title of Archives clerk (regional sourcing manager) so dont fret.


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Laowei said:


> As previousley said if you are in a non freezone then MOL will give you some lowly job title on your passport.


Dear Laowei,

Do you mean that MOL themselves changes your title for the visa?
I thought it was your HR who should apply correctly for it and not mention 'Manager' if you don't have a degree..
I guess if you don't have a degree and HR applies for work permit visa, MOL refuses, right?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

AugustChristopher said:


> Dear Laowei,
> 
> Do you mean that MOL themselves changes your title for the visa?
> I thought it was your HR who should apply correctly for it and not mention 'Manager' if you don't have a degree..
> ...


As far as my understanding it is the company that will give the designation. 

This would happen when your documents are first presented at the typing centre, if you job title on contract is manager but they do not present a degree certificate then the typing centre will not type manager as your designation but will ask your HR/PRO to choose another designation from a list which is close to your job title.


----------

